# Signed out of LR mobile message...



## Alexandre Silva (Nov 24, 2015)

Dear all,

I'm sorry but the box "Signed out of Lightroom mobile" continues appearing when I start LR. I've  updated it to the newest version (6.3) but the problem persists. I  didn't activated LR Mobile and I don't have the box "Delete all data"  activated.

Can you please help me on how to desactived this box?

Regards,

Alexandre Silva.


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Nov 24, 2015)

What happens if you go ahead and sign in Alexandre?  If you're on a perpetual license, it won't sync anything but may make that dialog go away.


----------



## Alexandre Silva (Nov 24, 2015)

Victoria Bampton said:


> What happens if you go ahead and sign in Alexandre?  If you're on a perpetual license, it won't sync anything but may make that dialog go away.



Hi again,

I have a perpetual license and if I go ahead I obtain the dialog to sign in and I just want that this dialog go away.

Regards,

Alexandre Silva.


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Nov 24, 2015)

Go ahead and sign in.  It won't starting syncing.


----------



## John Topp (Jan 9, 2016)

Hi,

I don’t no use Light room mobile” and would appreciate not to get the alert every time I opens LR6. I this a way to terminate this alerts?

/john


----------

